# a stock of frogspawn is "deflated"



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I have 3 stocks of frogspawn which when i got them they were bleached out. They are now starting to get their color back however 1 stock is fully "deflated" however it is more green the the other two stocks which still look to be bleached out.

Any ideas?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

It looks greener probably because its denser, more compressed. 
Is a powerhead hitting it directly? 
Do you have some oyster eggs you can feed, or something similar?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

MediaHound said:


> It looks greener probably because its denser, more compressed.
> Is a powerhead hitting it directly?
> Do you have some oyster eggs you can feed, or something similar?


I do not. I also do not have a power head pointed at it. It is in a moderate flow area. Should i move it? Where can i get oyster eggs? Is this a sign of dying?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

They take a few days to settle in. Did you just get it? 
I fragged my frogspawn two or three days ago, and 1 head that I fragged off is open beautifully, another head that I fragged is still closed. I anticipate it to open up again any day now.
Oyster eggs are sold in the refrigerator at your favorite aquarium store. Dr G's is a good brand, I prefer Reef Nutrition brand however, if you have a choice.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

MediaHound said:


> They take a few days to settle in. Did you just get it?
> I fragged my frogspawn two or three days ago, and 1 head that I fragged off is open beautifully, another head that I fragged is still closed. I anticipate it to open up again any day now.
> Oyster eggs are sold in the refrigerator at your favorite aquarium store. Dr G's is a good brand, I prefer Reef Nutrition brand however, if you have a choice.


I have the stocks for about a week. Maybe 2 weeks i dont remember exactly. Water quality is good and all the other corals are doing great. I'm just worried that something is going wrong? Ill pick up some oyester eggs tonight. Do i just spot feed them with a syrienge?


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

If it doesn't have like a slimey coat over the top and still has color it's O.K. may just still be adjusting to your tank. Some will open right up and some won't. Some may open for a few day and then for no reason one day just not open.


----------

